# Adec Teachers



## irishgirl86

Hey, just wondering if anyone there has taken an Adec teaching position for August 2013? Or if anyone is already working with Adec and has tips? When do people think we'll fly out?


----------



## Sunsational Scot

irishgirl86 said:


> Hey, just wondering if anyone there has taken an Adec teaching position for August 2013? Or if anyone is already working with Adec and has tips? When do people think we'll fly out?


Hey Irish Girl,

I have just had my interview with ADEC and been offered a job. Have you had any info yet? Excited and nervous at the same time.


----------



## irishgirl86

Oh brilliant! I've had mine for a while but had been looking into all options. I'm happy with offer from Adec though, it's exciting! Hoping all my paperwork went through ok! Where you from? You a primary school teacher?


----------



## Sunsational Scot

Yeh. It is a big decision so better to keep all options open. Package looks great with ADEC but it's just the uncertainty of it all. Could work out great though if you get a good school and I suppose I will never know until I try. Have you made the decision to go with ADEC or are you still keeping an eye out for other options? I am secondary maths. What do you teach? I'm from Scotland. Where about in Ireland are you from?


----------



## irishgirl86

Oh yeah I'm definitely going with Adec! Decided its a risk anyway so might as well just roll with it! It's exciting! I've heard socially Adec is good, but teaching is tough there overall apparently! Who knows though? That's cool I didn't realise secondary maths teachers went too! It's good chatting to other people that are going! What agency are you with?


----------



## irishgirl86

The only bad uncertainty is location as al gharbia is pretty remote but it's just luck of the draw I suppose!


----------



## Sunsational Scot

Yeh it's just for grade 6 which is 11 years old. That's how I feel, could go and be placed in a great school but the experience will be what you make of it I suppose. Are you going alone?


----------



## Sunsational Scot

Sent that too soon. I applied through Phoenix recruitment, what about you?


----------



## irishgirl86

Yeah I'm heading over alone! Kinda scary but I think most people are in same boat! I know of few people there through, people seem to love the lifestyle!


----------



## Sunsational Scot

Yeh lifestyle looks great! The shopping could be my major downfall! 

Amy I'm not part of the group but would like to be. Not too sure if I have sent 5 posts on here to pm you, but I will when I can!  You deserve a medal linking all us expats together, noticed how busy you have been on here. Looking forward to the move?

I've just finally decided to go for it so only been applying to jobs the last week or so. Crazy busy leaving it all to the last minute but will hopefully be worth it!


----------



## irishgirl86

Ye everything happened really quickly for me too but I've known a while now! It's hard making the decision but it's always worth trying new things!yeah I know, shopping in Dubai is anazing and the shipping centre I went to in Abu dhabi was nice too! Weather is major plus too, apart from the extremes!


----------



## irishgirl86

Yeah I already had an offer but looked into others and decided it was the best out of them!


----------



## irishgirl86

I'm going with Adec so it's an undecided school and location! Excited though!


----------



## wholesome

Hi im going with adec too and through phoenix! Lil bit worried at mo tho cause waitin in gettin my documents attested and they gave me a deadline of jul 3rd! I had the offer while ago tho!!


----------



## Sunsational Scot

It's through Phoenix recruitment I am going too! I am in the exact same position, got an email yesterday to say I had to have certificates attested by 3rd July - I go to Vegas for a week on Sunday! Aaaah! What subject do you teach?


----------



## irishgirl86

Cool I've my documents arrested but I'm in a panic now as i realised my Garda vetting is too old and it's going to take up to two months to renew, I've heard a police certificate might do but I'm not sure! Anyone know anythinh about this? Raging as I asked a few times if id everything into her at agency and she just never respnded!


----------



## wholesome

Sesational scot im in primary teaching! My documents are now with the embassy and i can prove this so hopefully they accept that they may b a day or two past the deadline!!


----------



## wholesome

Irishgirl all u need is a police certificate which can b applied for through garda station and should only take few days so im told


----------



## irishgirl86

Oh really? I applied for that last week so if that's ok then I should be ok then? Been panicking about this! Did your agency tell you that? If a police cert defo does the job then that's great, and even for Adec security clearance? Dunno if it's more specific?


----------



## wholesome

All that was on the reminder list phoenix sent me this wk was introductory statment, attested bachelors deg, attested teaching cert, reference and police cert! My friend is a guard and said a police cert is diff to garda vetting


----------



## uae2013

I wonder what way they're different, I am going to apply for both but were all going through the same clearance I presume so if your agency told you police cert then that might be fine? My agency person kind said it may or may not be which is annoying but ill try put it though cause otherwise everything will be delayed waiting on garda vetting form


----------



## Sunsational Scot

Hey All!! Sorry been off on holiday and not so active on here. How are you all getting on? Still going out with ADEC? Have you had your flight details etc? Getting close now!!


----------



## wholesome

Hi again, not much news at my end! Have no date as of yet but did get an email from phoenix saying that they are bringing ppl from Aug 7th. Im on hols from 2-9th and they know that so hoping my date is after that. What info have you recieved?


----------



## Sunsational Scot

Yeh that is the exact same information I have received. Good to know I am not the only one still waiting on flight details. A holiday will be good, off anywhere nice? What do you teach?


----------



## wholesome

Off to Marbella so it will be good to get away from the rain and get used to the heat! Im a primary teacher so ill be teaching English, Maths and Science im told. Are u primary or secondary? Do you know others going?


----------



## Sunsational Scot

Marbella will be lovely. I am not long back from Vegas - tried to get used to desert heat but didn't cope too well. Haha. I'm secondary teaching Maths. No I don't, do you?


----------



## AmyWales13

wholesome said:


> Off to Marbella so it will be good to get away from the rain and get used to the heat! Im a primary teacher so ill be teaching English, Maths and Science im told. Are u primary or secondary? Do you know others going?


I'm in Marbella, arrived yesterday!! It's boiling hot  x


----------



## Arilika

Looking for Maths teachers in Dubai flexi hours for an after school training centre-should definitely have degree in Mathematics and teaching experience.......


----------



## elpida

Arilika said:


> Looking for Maths teachers in Dubai flexi hours for an after school training centre-should definitely have degree in Mathematics and teaching experience.......


Dear Arilika, 

I have a bachelor in maths, a master in econometrics and 4.5 years of teaching experience. How can I apply? Thanks! 

Elpida


----------



## Arilika

Hi Elpida can you pls contact at 0556049400.We have a well known training center in uae and are looking at qualified teachers. Thanks


----------



## elpida

Arilika said:


> Hi Elpida can you pls contact at 0556049400.We have a well known training center in uae and are looking at qualified teachers. Thanks


Dear Arilika, I was on vacation so I couldn't call earlier. I hope you are still interested because I am planning to call you one of the coming days. Thanks. Elpida


----------



## Arilika

elpida said:


> Dear Arilika, I was on vacation so I couldn't call earlier. I hope you are still interested because I am planning to call you one of the coming days. Thanks. Elpida


Hi Elpida 
Yes I am looking for more teachers . Thanks


----------



## Maritcarrot

Do you know where in AL Garbia you will be? Ruwis is near the ocean and ADEC employees can go to a nice beach there. There is also a very nice hotel to eat but it's expensive. There is nothing to do in Ghayathi but you are 45 minutes from Ruwis if you can get there to go to the beach. They also just built a nice community swim pool which is free. MZ has a small mall with fast food and some shopping. It's about (dont quote me) 1 1 1/2 away from Abu Dhabi. There is more people living there and is a large city. If you get put out in Sila I have no idea what there is to do there. The good thing about living in Al Garbia is that you will have a chance to save money do to lack of things to do. Be sure if you want to get access to American/other country sites to purcase a VPN for your computer. This way you can get Netflex and skype. I would rent or buy a car. I couldn't image living out here without one.


----------



## Maritcarrot

If you get put in Ghayathi let me know!!


----------

